# Tempera paint



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Can I use tempera paint to paint the back of my tank?


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Are you painting right on the back of the glass of the tank (on the outside of course?)

Tempura paint won't really be a permanent solution. Even when it's dry it's kind of powdery and I'm not really sure it'd adhere to glass. I think you'd have a better time with acrylic paint. As long as you don't get too much water on it or anything it shouldn't bubble up.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Latex paint is good for painting the back of aquariums (though it will still flake off easily).


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

i have decided to just buy a background. Which lfs has the cheapest backgrounds? my back glass is 21 inches


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

It might be cheaper to buy a piece of canvas paper or something and then paint with acrylic on it. That's what I did and it worked great. But I guess if you don't already have the paints lying around then it might be more expensive.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Too much work lol just gunna buy the background. I actually have a piece that fits halfway at the back would it be noticeable if I bought another half and stuck em together or should I just buy a whole piece if it makes It look nicer.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

krylon fusion is an awesome background painter.


----------

